# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Olhares curiosos...

## Tiago Garcia

Achei piada e decidi expor aqui alguns "olhares" mais curiosos do meu aquario:

















Espero que tenham gostado :SbOk3:  

Atentamente,

----------


## João M Monteiro

Excelentes fotografias Tiago ! Parabéns

Já és "um caso sério" nestas artes das fotografias de peixes e corais.

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá Tiago,

que máquina tens? qual a objectiva?

Um abraço

----------


## António Paes

Estão aí umas imagens muito boas mesmo, parabéns.

António

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Tiago

Parabéns pelas fotos, estão muito boas.
Continua a partilhar  :SbOk:

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

Antes demais obrigado pelas respostas :yb677:  

Bruno, tenho uma Nikon CoolPix 8800 com uma lente da Raynox, uma DCR-250.
Todas estas fotos foram tiradas com este conjunto e não têm crop, só resize.

Pedro Pacheco, agora é a vossa vez de partilhar :Coradoeolhos:  !!

Atentamente,

----------

